
NextChord uses AI to help you find the next chord in your progression - asabin
http://nextchord.app
======
asabin
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/nextchord-chord-
suggestions/id...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/nextchord-chord-
suggestions/id1492756938?ls=1)

